# Kinda Lonely in here.. Anyone Here on RootzWiki have a A500?



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So its pretty Lonely in here..

Does no one else on here have an A500. its like one of the best Tablets.. I know alot of people didnt even consider it because of the "Acer" brand. but seriously. its awesome.. 9 hours of Battery life, USB Support w/ Peripheral support. HDMI, SD Slot, Micro USB, 16 gig Internal.. The display is clear and Crisp.. and its one of the few that does not require a dongle or Docking station to get your USB/HDMI support.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll be in the market for a android tablet soon I'll add this to my list to consider

Swyped from my bolt running cm7


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was just looking at these today actually. Seriously considering buying one as a bday gift for myself. Sorry I cant help you with the lonliness right now but possibly in the near future since it was the one that really caught my attention :smile3:


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its very hard as we have a saturated market of heavy hitters right now.


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

I have one, but I surprisingly don't have much desire to root it or tinker with it. I just like having it for when I don't want to carry my laptop around.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

razorclose said:


> I have one, but I surprisingly don't have much desire to root it or tinker with it. I just like having it for when I don't want to carry my laptop around.


there really isnt much reason to root it unless your wanting to make a custom rom / screenshots / Titanium. Works like a champ.. I used the HDMI out alot and the USB.. I watch alot of movies on it. And it works great where I work, I can view all my PDF's on it.. I keep a Hard Drive with movies on it so I can watch them when im bored.


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

I've yet to plug in a HDD to do that so far. I have a bunch of tv shows and whatnot divided between my microSD and the internal storage. Might give that a try though for the heck of it


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

3.1 has alot of built in new video support.. I Just tried playing a Blu Ray Video I Ripped. and it Played and looked awesome.


----------



## Witchdoctor (Jul 15, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> So its pretty Lonely in here..
> 
> Does no one else on here have an A500. its like one of the best Tablets.. I know alot of people didnt even consider it because of the "Acer" brand. but seriously. its awesome.. 9 hours of Battery life, USB Support w/ Peripheral support. HDMI, SD Slot, Micro USB, 16 gig Internal.. The display is clear and Crisp.. and its one of the few that does not require a dongle or Docking station to get your USB/HDMI support.


Have A500 running Virtuous Galaxy 1.04 - this is how tablets should be, IMHO. And with Google + supported natively, a real 'apple killer'


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine just got ordered and should have it on Sunday or Monday. Will report back when I get it but I fully expect to love it after checking them out and researching them quite a bit :grin2:


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

my next theme is for the galaxy rom!!! loving the a500, its awesome. a lot of roms to chose from for sure!


----------



## Irie (Jul 20, 2011)

I have one and love it.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm getting one Friday...unless UPS sends a ninja to deliver it like they did with my Nexus One. >.< Already got a few ROMs on my sdcard ready to flash...


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

any of you guys on acertabletforums.com ?


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

bignasty407 said:


> any of you guys on acertabletforums.com ?


Why yes I am. As of 2 days ago 

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> Why yes I am. As of 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


Awesome, nice to see some more people from the other site into dev for the a500.

ive been running the xoom 3.2 rom, 3.2 is very nice, no more sleep bug either


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm very new to this bad boy. Haven't even rooted it yet but it will happen. I like to get used to it first so I know when something doesn't work its my fault not the device lol

So far it is an awesome device and I couldn't be happier with it.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking about using that $100 Staples coupon and picking one up. How is the build quality? Is Flash supported? I like that it has HDMI out, USB and micro SD ports.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Tarkus.Z said:


> Thinking about using that $100 Staples coupon and picking one up. How is the build quality? Is Flash supported? I like that it has HDMI out, USB and micro SD ports.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


I'm considering it to. Could someone explain why they chose this over transformer? This are the two I'm looking at assuming they are both at my local staples.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cspell (Jul 15, 2011)

I just picked mine up using the $100 discount at Staples. Can't beat the $299 price! I love it so far. You can't get the Transformer at Staples with the discount because it is available online only, otherwise I probably would have gotten it. But then again I can just get a bluetooth keyboard for this one and it'll be still way cheaper. I personally wanted a tablet, but didn't want to spend $400+ on it, but I wanted a good one while I wait for the next generation tablet with the next version of Android. Then I will be willing to spend $600+ if I have to on the one I really want. But for $300 I am very happy with this tablet and well it was one I had considered getting anyway until I saw the Transformer which I then wanted. But again for $50 more than the nook color, really you can't go wrong.

I have to say I really like what I'm seeing so far with it. And it is really nice to have a standard usb port on it. Being able to plug in a usb stick when you want will be really nice.

I've got two Acer laptops which have so far been far better than the Toshiba and HP laptops I've had in the past. So the name is good to me.

Staples really does try to upsell you hard on the extended warranty and case. I had to politely say NO several times. The Acer case from reviews I've seen sucks. There are better choices out there that are cheaper.


----------



## cspell (Jul 15, 2011)

Tarkus.Z said:


> Thinking about using that $100 Staples coupon and picking one up. How is the build quality? Is Flash supported? I like that it has HDMI out, USB and micro SD ports.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Build quality is great. It feels very nice and solid and well finished. It's not too heavy either and seems well balanced. No flash support out of the box. But it immediately wanted to download an update and I'm waiting on that to install to see where I have go from there for flash support.


----------



## cspell (Jul 15, 2011)

The update just finished downloading and installing. It was v3.1 and flash is working just fine now. And you can stick a usb stick in it and it sees the files. Very nice.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got back from Staples and now doing the obligatory four hour charge. Looking forward to playing with my new toy. Good to see the illegal mini to full HDMI cable included.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got one too thanks to the ubiquitous Staples coupon. New to Honeycomb ROMs, any suggestions?


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Just got one too thanks to the ubiquitous Staples coupon. New to Honeycomb ROMs, any suggestions?


I myself havent tried any roms as I am yet unrooted. There is a list of roms in the A500 general section (where this thread is). And after reading around for a bit I have heard people recommend the honeyvillian and xoom roms. But like I said I am not rooted yet, I just wanted to tell you where to find the list, which has to be newer because I never noticed it before now that I think about it :smile3:


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Trying to decide between Virtuous Galaxy and Xoom. Might have to check out Honeyvillain, though.


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

let me tell you, the GALAXY rom is SEXY! but the xoom is so damn snappy its redic. I made two themes for honeyvillain. very stable stable stable rom!!!!


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Rooted my A500 yesterday and decided to post a screenshot. Still playing and exploring. Going to play with Rom Manager some today.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

"bignasty407 said:


> let me tell you, the GALAXY rom is SEXY! but the xoom is so damn snappy its redic. I made two themes for honeyvillain. very stable stable stable rom!!!!


Yeah, went with Virtuous Xoom, as I couldn't resist 3.2 Honeycomb. Loving it so far, but still getting used to Honeycomb on general and hoping I made the right choice instead of the Asus Transformer.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I love mine had it 2 days rooted as soon as I charged it


----------



## Irie (Jul 20, 2011)

I've had mine for about a month..... It is still the best tablet you can buy. Since Dexter and Thor left that "other" place, I was hoping to find them over here.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

For thor, you can find him by searching tegra owners on google, as far as dexter is concerned, idk where he went


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow everyone came outta the wood work! Ive been on Vacation for a while and havent been checking in.. Glad to see more folks over here.


----------



## jafu (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine was delivered today. It's an awesome tablet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mayhem1983 (Jul 23, 2011)

Had mine for a while rooted with the lastest taboonay


----------



## Blacklight82 (Aug 5, 2011)

Target and Best Buy have this tablet for sale this week, $399 and you get a $100 gift card. I'm very tempted as I get 15% off at Target.


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Wal-Mart also has the deal picked one up today loving it


----------



## Juanntwo3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Had mine for almost two weeks now. Rooted and on the latest Taboonay and loving it :grin2: . I just wish we had a little more development going on :erm (1):


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

Picking mines up in like 2 hrs can't wait!


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

Have mines for 2 days now. Loving it to pieces! Rooted running virtous xoom. Can't wait for more!


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine is in the mail. I'll be joining the fun in a few days...


----------



## CoWolfDen (Aug 24, 2011)

Been a great tab for the price! Waiting for 3.2 to get pushed before I start the ROM fun.......


----------



## Athrun88 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just registered with a A500 and HTC Desire Z in tow. Glad to see alot of people active in both sub forums.

Running my A500 on the latest Taboonay 2.0 with their custom kernel. Everything is great when overclocked, haha!


----------



## TecKnight (Aug 28, 2011)

Sammyboy, 
I couldn't agree more. I am absolutely loving my A500.
I was definitely not an Acer fan before I bought the A500, but I am now.
I bought the A500 using Staple's $100 off web coupon. 
I was hoping for an Asus transformer, but none of the Staples had them in stock. 
However, I have nothing but praise for the A500 now, and I believe it to be superior to both the Transformer and Galaxy tab.
The A500 is actually device level compatible with the following 3 tablets:

Samsung Galaxy Tab
Asus Transformer
Motorola XOOM
I am not sure if you knew, but you can actually load the images for any of those 3 tablets onto your Acer and it boot up and function just as if it was that device. If you connect it to your PC, it will even report that your Acer is a Galaxy Tab, for example. 
However the A500 has 2 advantages over the other 3 tabs.
1. It uses DDR3 memory instead of DDR2 like the other 3 tabs. 
This makes the A500 about 10% faster running real world applications. 
2. The A500 has superior USB host support, including a full sized USB host port and support for powered or non-powered USB hubs.
I really love the brushed aluminum case.
I am currently running a seriously tweaked build on my Acer, using the Acer A501 Android 3.2 build with some kernel and library mods to support:
1. Unity kernel which allows overclocking to up to 1.7ghz.
2. Netflix movie support
and
3. Dynamic changing of my build.prop so I can install blocked applications. I am sure you have noticed lots of apps are "not compatible with your device"..
I have been able to load several applications and games on my A500 that the developer said would not work, including several Gameloft games. 
I am definitely a big fan of this tablet and it is actually the cheapest "real" tablet out there.
I am also an Android developer and I am currently working with the touchdroid team on porting Android to the $99 HP touchpad
Drop me a line if you want to talk shop sometime. 
TecKnight


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

Getting mine on Monday. I'm excited. Going to be hanging out here in the forums more often


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Had mine for a month or so, now. Running the latest Taboonay custom rom with the packaged kernel, and it's amazingly smooth for e-reading and Playstation emulation. Works surprisingly well taking notes in class, too, with the Polaris Office app allowing you to pull up and edit powerpoint files, including the notes in each slide.


----------



## briandigital (Oct 16, 2011)

I love mine not sure why this tablet gets no love from the masses but oh wells


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

I love mine! But my wife keeps stealing it. Lol


----------



## beckamgop (Jul 29, 2011)

I just bought mine. I seem to always,buy the "off brands" lol. (Have a rooted thunderbolt running miui, but waiting for ics ) haven't found any roms yet that wow me, but i rooted this thing the same day I bought it. Guess I cant help myself.


----------



## kinz (Sep 3, 2011)

Loving mine rooted it the next day and slapped thors ROM on it. I will be using it tomorrow to edit some video well see how it goes.

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## wayne8821212 (Aug 10, 2011)

beckamgop said:


> I just bought mine. I seem to always,buy the "off brands" lol. (Have a rooted thunderbolt running miui, but waiting for ics ) haven't found any roms yet that wow me, but i rooted this thing the same day I bought it. Guess I cant help myself.


 I have the same Thunderbolt/A500 duo (Thunderbolt since March and Iconia since May). For the Thunderbolt I am running Das Bamf forever cubed v 1.0.9. Using boot manager, I am running Miui ICS version 3 in one slot and Shift A05P v 3.2.1 with ICS launcher in another slot. 
For the Iconia I have run everything in site from XOOM roms to galaxy and Thrive roms also Taboonay, Thor, Honey Villain currently using a Android 3.2.1 Rom by Civato. Many great roms out there.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got the iconia. Went with it because of the full size USB port and support for importing pictures straight off a camera

[sent from my tablet]


----------



## dbaps (Sep 4, 2011)

A little late but I have an A500 16GB. I bought a 32GB class 10 card which smokes. Anyway I also have a Samsung Droid Charge. Both are rooted. I run stock 3.1 on the A500 although I'm planning an upgrade to 3.2.1 soon. I run Humble 5.0 RC2 with kernel 2.6.35.7-EP4. The phone is very very stable. I carry an extra battery. I bought the 3500Mah with the plastic case and it broke. So now I just stick with two stock batteries.

I LOVE the Acer Iconia A500. It's so much fun compared to the phone. Th Samsung Droid Charge has Verizon and Samsung bloatware with a very small amount of run time memory. You must root that phone or not buy apps. What a choice! Oh, what a mistake on my part. Learn a lesson from me, make sure the phone has at least 1GB of run time memory. Compile time on the tablet compared to the phone is a joke. Plus the phone comes with Froyo though Verizon is now starting to do OTA GB updates (finally). I think the should of just skipped GB and gone with ICS, they took so long anyway.

Well nice to be here. Hope to contribute.


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the Iconia as well. Rooted running Taboony ROM with Richard Trip Kernel.


----------



## al2fast (Nov 27, 2011)

Mortem Tuam said:


> I have the Iconia as well. Rooted running Taboony ROM with Richard Trip Kernel.


me too. my favorite rom so far.

I run Liberty3 on my droidx. Wifes original galaxy tab is still all stock.


----------



## mkw87 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've got one as well. Went with it over the transformer back in october for my wife and love it. I made the mistake of not rooting it right away and applied the ota update. I'd probably downgrade if I thought we would eventually see enough community support to make it worthwhile but based on what I've seen thats not likely.


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

mkw87 said:


> I've got one as well. Went with it over the transformer back in october for my wife and love it. I made the mistake of not rooting it right away and applied the ota update. I'd probably downgrade if I thought we would eventually see enough community support to make it worthwhile but based on what I've seen thats not likely.


I too passed on the transformer. Why did you? I passed cause I thought build quality was poor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## RadiantSkies (Oct 9, 2011)

The full USB port is amazing. Plugging in my Saturn Pad for some old school gaming is awesome. The screen is also pretty good for being a barebones LCD. The speakers are also really good. I could go on and on as to why I love mine over my other honeycomb tablets.

Basically, I love mine.

Sent from my MB860 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhoaManWtF (Sep 25, 2011)

I have one, am rooted and have custom kernel and Rom, running Thor 3.2.1 , amazingly smooth and compatible. Haven't had any issues, and I have tried other roms and cannot say the same for those. A quick google search will find you Thors rom, check it out guys, not sure why it isn't on here or XDA


----------



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

i gots an a500!!! not the best tablet, but it works absolutely perfect for portrait orientation. i use my a500 as a double din radio. its kinda like my car OS. got it hooked up to my ecu, stereo, gps, maps, hotspot, etc. its amazing!!!


----------



## enyce9 (Dec 17, 2011)

roblav96 said:


> i gots an a500!!! not the best tablet, but it works absolutely perfect for portrait orientation. i use my a500 as a double din radio. its kinda like my car OS. got it hooked up to my ecu, stereo, gps, maps, hotspot, etc. its amazing!!!


Sounds interesting' can you describe your setup?

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikespe (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got my A500 this past weekend & coming from a Viewsonic gTab this thing is AWESOME! The gTab was nice but I wanted at least Honeycomb...the developer roms are great but no hardware acceleration. I had my A500 rooted & flashed Thor's ICS rom withing an hour of unboxing! ICS is AWESOME on this tab! It simply FLIES!


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I installed thors ICS from a few days ago, love it!

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 on ICS by thor


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Last week I picked up a pristine A500 for cheap, Thor already installed. I love it as much as my GNex









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good keyboard/case for it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just bought one on b&h. Looking into doing some ROM development for it. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## bahurd (Jan 27, 2012)

Jonstal said:


> Does anyone know of a good keyboard/case for it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I use the Logitech Bluetooth keyboard and a generic USB mouse if I need to do some lengthy writing. Works great.

For case i have the Targus that folds around and also is a stand. Little thick but OK.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## drpesto (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't have a keyboard, but I did pick up a roocase off Amazon. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 6, 2011)

Just picked up an a500, I have a viewsonic gtab and also a nook color. Already rooted and flashed 3 different HC roms and now running one of the latest ICS builds.


----------



## gotroot801 (Dec 28, 2011)

I love my A500, but I really wish that Thor would release his source tree to let others add to it (I'd love AOKP on this), or that Acer would hurry up and release their build already with source.


----------



## jdwg78 (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't have one, apologies!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrstangblb (Jun 2, 2012)

I bought an A500 3 weeks ago when Office Depot dumped them for $199. Great tablet! I haven't rooted it yet since it's so new, but it is feature-packed!

Sent from my Dual-booting HP Touchpad and Tapatalk 2

Jeremiah 29:11-13/John 3:16


----------



## briandigital (Oct 16, 2011)

mrstangblb said:


> I bought an A500 3 weeks ago when Office Depot dumped them for $199. Great tablet! I haven't rooted it yet since it's so new, but it is feature-packed!
> 
> Sent from my Dual-booting HP Touchpad and Tapatalk 2
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11-13/John 3:16


Enjoy I have had at launch and still love mine, the full sized USB has me playing onlive alot recently works great with a wired 360 controller.

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

